
Linus Torvalds commited in my code - autorun
https://github.com/redraw/tmp/commits/master
======
kgraves
Impersonating git commits on GitHub is fairly well known and easy to do. [1]

[1]
[https://www.jayhuang.org/blog/tag/impersonating/](https://www.jayhuang.org/blog/tag/impersonating/)

~~~
autorun
oh, that's older than my repo, and I know that this is possible by design.

------
docode
And?

